# SS Yamaska



## wave129 (Mar 7, 2010)

Am looking for any ex crew members of SS Yamaska 1957 - 1958, plying between UK and USA, Germany, Italy.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

*yamaska*

a late shipmate of mine was C/H Steward on her about that that time,


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to this great site
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## wave129 (Mar 7, 2010)

Was on SS Yamaska 1956/57 sailed from barry Island to USA for coal back to Germany, also scrap cars from New York to Italy, made many trips from January until December, was officers steward also my friend Chris was engineers steward, can remember that the captain was from Gosport.
Brian Robbins.


----------

